# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  AAS and Muay Thai

## CJBills

Hey guys, I wanted to start a thread about training for your sport and cycling.

I just came off my first cycle which was test prop at 100mg ed and anavar at 50mg ed.

Anyone who trains for Muay Thai professionally knows that it is intense. When I first began, I was having big problems with losing power and strength.

Now I know a lot of the big guns like Buakaw and the like are on the juice - I saw the guy face to face a few weeks back and he is a tank. I think the guy must take some time off from actually training Muay Thai to bulk.

My problem is this. When I was on cycle, my cardio was so poor that it drastically impacted my ability to fight. Even really working at it, I couldn't gain any ground and get even close to where I was pre-cycle.

So I ask all of you in the fighting community:

Do you take time off training to cycle?

What do you prefer to cycle to better your game in the ring?

----------


## NEMESIS RR

Not mauy thai but BJJ here. Whenever I have taken a break, as long as I did not let my cardio go, I came back better. One time I took an extended vacation but lifted and did a lot of swimming for cardio. When I came back everyone thought I was doing intense training somewhere else. THis was without anabolics. The body needs ocasional breaks from all the banging.

----------


## makod

How do you know Buakaw Por. Pramuk is on juice? What is he on?

His current stats are 152lb/69kg and 5'8"/172cm. I wouldn't call that a tank.

----------


## yannick35

I used to boxe back in 1998 and did my first cycle and last one then, took enhantate test, winstrol V and masteron , I was always winded, and in the fights my cardio was 0.

I see no benefits in using steroids at all, in fact i want to start Muay Thai soon, i dont plan on competing just keeping in shape, i really like animal pump and no xplode has pre workout boosters.

Steroid made me sweat all the time, have irregular heart beats, always be winded and I got really mad all the time, I am not a violent person at all but steroid got to me in a way that I did not like at all.

----------


## southmadejd

^^You see "no" benefits in using steroids , at all??? Are you serious?

----------


## Brown Ninja

steroids made me smarter

----------


## KAEW44

Muay Thai is very explosive and requires super cardio, taking AAS doesnt help many people complain that orals cause heavy painful pumps and cramps which stop you from doing cardio, and winstrol has caused a few nasty tears in peoples ligaments when trying to throw some fast kicks especially in hamstrings.

i have been in thailand this is my third year and i train here everyday, all boxers and key-weight divisions are extremly light they cannot be using steroids when they are walking around at an average of 45-50KG. 

How about just train hard naturally and use legal supplements which help.

----------


## *RAGE*

anadrol get my vote....

did not read all the responses

----------


## uponone23

I train to fight 5 days a week now and cut out weights except in my circuits. I've been having some success with prop and eq.. I'm sure everyone knows eq's propensity for upping the RBC count in the blood. Swimmers get busted on masteron pretty often.. I know the properties of masteron as far as the "look" body builders use it to achieve but I don't know if aids their cardio. 

I mainly use the prop and eq combo when I'm doing a ton of heavy banging. It seems to keep some weight on me while I'm busting ass in rounds and I don't seem to experience any loss of my cardio capacity. 

And yes I agree. It is good to take time off from banging. I take 3 months or so off a year to do nothing but lift weights and run a mass cycle. I am around 190 and 5'9'' I am just uncomfortable losing so much weight in training that I would be walking around at 170 and fighting at 155. Which is what would happen sans the steroids . I am not a pro and never intend to be a pro so there is some amount of vanity left in my decision where as if I were trying to fight pro I would want to be as light as was humanly possible.

----------


## meathead320

> I train to fight 5 days a week now and cut out weights except in my circuits. I've been having some success with prop and eq.. I'm sure everyone knows eq's propensity for upping the RBC count in the blood. Swimmers get busted on masteron pretty often.. I know the properties of masteron as far as the "look" body builders use it to achieve but I don't know if aids their cardio. 
> 
> I mainly use the prop and eq combo when I'm doing a ton of heavy banging. It seems to keep some weight on me while I'm busting ass in rounds and I don't seem to experience any loss of my cardio capacity. 
> 
> And yes I agree. It is good to take time off from banging. I take 3 months or so off a year to do nothing but lift weights and run a mass cycle. I am around 190 and 5'9'' I am just uncomfortable losing so much weight in training that I would be walking around at 170 and fighting at 155. Which is what would happen sans the steroids. I am not a pro and never intend to be a pro so there is some amount of vanity left in my decision where as if I were trying to fight pro I would want to be as light as was humanly possible.



I hear yah on the planning to go pro thing. I'm not even planning on competition. 

The way I look at it, there is a difference in training for a "street" fight, vs. a contest with rules and weight class.

Number# 1 difference, one requires a *LOT more endurance* than the other. 

For example, you look at the best MMA guys, and they do a shit load of cardio, because they may be fighting someone for a good long while in that cage, both wrestling and stand up. If that fight goes on for many rounds, both guys need a lot of endurance.

In a real world fight, most of the time, it will get ended, or broken up in less than 30 seconds. They tend to be over as soon as they start. 5 seconds to 60 seconds. Any longer than that and so many other people piled on both guys that it is over.

If you are in a real world fight that has gone on more than 60 seconds, you are in a very bad place if no one is breaking it up at that point, and based off of where you are, having the ability to go longer is not going to save you from the other guys standing around with knives, or full magazine. Don't be in places that are this unsafe in the first place, nuff said on that.

Most competative MMA guys you will not find yourself fighting, unless you yourself started shit. Don't start shit. Most of the MMA guys that compete, or are intense into the training, are ALSO disciplined enough not to have the goal of hurting someone when they leave the house, and will more often then not give someone a good chance to walk away. 

Leaving the people you may find yourself fighting being the general crowd of idiots, that have no extensive training under their belt at all, maybe a McDojo at best that never taught them not to start shit, and pretty much just want to make a name for themselves at the local watering hole, by beating up a guy who looks tough. 

In my situation, as I do use AAS, and I am a military veteran, I "look" like a tougher fighter than I am (US Army hand to hand training takes a distant back seat to firearms). Makes me a natural target for jackasses. So I train for my own self defence, and MMA training is about the best in the world for that.

But I ain't cutting size so I can go forever without getting gassed. I got tons of respect for the guys that do, but that is just not my goal. I like to keep my muscle size, even if that will limit me to just a few good minutes. Thats all I will need. 

The other thing is as far as AAS goes in training, it actually helps my endurance and recovery wise, BUT my use is not nearly as much in dose, AND I do not use anti-Es.

Most of the time, since I am already on HRT (direct nads injury years ago), I cruise at 160mg EW, and sometimes will push the dose up to about 400mg EW. Thats as high as it goes. My RBC is high, even though I donate blood every 60 days, but not too high. It helps my cardio, and gives me a bit more endurance than I would otherwise have. I also run 2.5 miles EOD, sometimes 5 for my cardio, and the pace is decent for a guy over 200 pounds. 

THe Original Poster, *CJbills*, in this thread mentioned being on 100mg of prop ED and 50 mg anavar ED, and not doing much cardio.

So at the drawing board, I already see the mathmatical problem, given his goal in mind is to compete. Well he is on about 1 gram of combined gear a week. The not doing cadrio will slow you down alone, and 1 gram of gear a week is a bodybuilding dose. I would not suggest this if the goal was to compete.

Rather, I would suggest using no more than half of that, and just test. Like 400mg EW tops, and lower the dose if you are getting estro sides. Honestly 200mg a week would be plenty to hold onto size unless you are stupid huge. 

Most MMA guys who are 100% natural, if they did nothing different in training, nothing, other than add in 200-300mg EW of test would likely be shocked at what it could do for them. Using too much however would likely not please them. 200-300mg in most men would translate to around 3x normal levels, I would be shocked if anymoe would be of benefit given the goal for most of them is not to look like a bodybuilder, but rather add "some" strength, and recover and heal much faster, and have a greater ability to do cardio.

----------


## Muaythai403

> ^^You see "no" benefits in using steroids, at all??? Are you serious?


😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆 well Im a professional muaythai fighter and I assure you anyone who thinks steroids wouldnt help is a fuckin idiot or is lying

----------


## Beetlegeuse

In case anyone's wondering, it was 11 years and 10-1/2 months, give or take.

----------

